# TONS of sounds and spooky music. Including the HM sounds



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

CookieMonster said:


> http://hauntedavenue.nextyearmaybe.com/
> 
> I just uploaded tons of new spooky sounds. AND a whole bunch of Haunted Mansion sounds and music. DON'T FORGET TO SIGN THE GUESTBOOK!


That was rad!!!!  

I love Haunted Mansion too, it's just my internet connection sucks so I don't have the time or patience to make a site like that...


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Aww thanks. I'm glad you liked it. It took me hours to find good recordings of all of them. I'm still trying to find more Haunted Mansion and just halloween music in gerneral. But I've taken a break these past few days. Glad you liked it!!


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

CookieMonster said:


> Aww thanks. I'm glad you liked it. It took me hours to find good recordings of all of them. I'm still trying to find more Haunted Mansion and just halloween music in gerneral. But I've taken a break these past few days. Glad you liked it!!


Sure thing! See you around the forum!


----------

